# Um, I need help =]



## Emmiez (Feb 18, 2007)

I received a 90? gallon tank from my friend. It is a saltwater tank. It was my friend's husbands tank but he passed away and she didn't know much about it so she was giving it away. No one took it so I did. There are 3 tomato? clown fishes. Everything is set up but the filter. She gave me everything, including a fluval 404. I have tried setting it up but ijust can't seem to do it. I got back from the pet store a while ago to ask them how to set it up. I did what they said, but it just wont start. Can anyone help?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Are you asking how to set up the filter. Also what is in the tank besides the clowns?


----------



## JTheFishGuyG (Jan 5, 2007)

*usualy*

try looking for instructions on the enternet if you can find them then ill try my best to help just reply if you need anything


----------

